# Reputable Lab Rescues in Virginia?



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

A friend asked me if I knew of reputable Labrador rescues in the Virginia area...

She will be moving to VA in the next month and would like to add a lab to her home in the spring.

She is an experienced Lab owner...lost her last Lab 5 years ago.
Works from home...

Any links are much appreciated.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

:doh:

Went to the parent club and found a great list... :curtain:


----------



## KatieandAngie (Dec 24, 2008)

LibertyME said:


> A friend asked me if I knew of reputable Labrador rescues in the Virginia area...
> 
> She will be moving to VA in the next month and would like to add a lab to her home in the spring.
> 
> ...


My Daughter just sent me this, it's a couple of Lab Mixes that are currently in a high kill shelter and they are desparately trying to get them adopted out.


http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15616852
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15616899

Thanks and if you kow of anyone this could be forwarded to please do so.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

I dont believe she is ready yet....but I will pass along just in case....
Thanks for keeping this post in your mind!


----------

